# Mbl 101



## deacongreg (Jul 29, 2008)

When you first see these speakers, they can take your breath away. Tall, wide, crazy engineering and technology, then coupled and powered by their own amplification, its amazing to the eye. Then once you get over the size and say to your self, where would you put these!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

At HE2007, this was one of the most visited rooms....... And rightly so. The sound was excellent. It would say, wide, expansive, free, open with clarity and a soundstage that doesn`t quit. 

So, who hear at the Shack, that could possibly house these? Better, yet, has dreamed about purchasing these MBL`s? I can tell you, they can fill the room with sound very easily.

http://www.hometheaterreview.com/eq...views/mbl_101_loudspeakers_reviewed002478.php


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

What, no picture to go with the review :sad:
If you're going to talk about looks that take your breath away,...gonna have to provide a picture :waiting::foottap:,... :bigsmile:


----------



## Mika75 (Feb 5, 2009)

*mbl 101 E MKII – Radialstrahler*


----------



## cixelsid (Mar 6, 2007)

Unfortunately with all MBL's advanced technology their omni's image poorly, the soundstage is diffuse, non-focused

If you want to hear excellence in an omni design listen to the RAALs
http://www.raal-requisite.com/


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Hey David, thanks for the pic.

Not really my cup-o-tea,... I'll give them an... um... Interesting.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

:rubeyes: Are those really speakers?


----------



## deacongreg (Jul 29, 2008)

nova said:


> What, no picture to go with the review :sad:
> If you're going to talk about looks that take your breath away,...gonna have to provide a picture :waiting::foottap:,... :bigsmile:


Probably should have.................


----------



## deacongreg (Jul 29, 2008)

cixelsid said:


> Unfortunately with all MBL's advanced technology their omni's image poorly, the soundstage is diffuse, non-focused
> 
> If you want to hear excellence in an omni design listen to the RAALs
> http://www.raal-requisite.com/


Never heard of these, where are they located? I did not find that to be so when I heard the MBL`s at HE 2007.


----------



## cixelsid (Mar 6, 2007)

RAAL Requisite, Best of Show CES 2009...
http://www.raal-requisite.com/pages/reviewsmain.html
http://6moons.com/industryfeatures/roadtourserbia/raal.html

I've heard various MBL designs 1/2 dozen times. They play very loud, but in addition to their lack of a focused soundstage, they have an 'etched' and nonrealistic sounding top end. I've heard the RAAL Requisite on 2 occasions, and even driven by modest electronics they're head and shoulders better than anything from MBL

If you google for RAAL you'll find some very impressive names are using Alex's ribbon tweeters in more traditional designs


----------



## deacongreg (Jul 29, 2008)

How much power is required to drive them? A radical design, not for every living room, who is the US distributor? Never heard of them, but would like to audition. But, can not deny what I heard at HE2007. So, even if these are better, rooms and other things will always play a part. I did not hear, what you did.


----------

